

Ask HN: Recommendations for “24hr” work chairs? - MrEliasen

Hi HN,<p>I am in need of a new comfortable chair for when I work&#x2F;is at my desk. I spend pretty much all my wake moments in front of my desk at home, working and coding in general.<p>I have problems with my back (it&#x27;s straight, no curve) and I can really feel I should have invested in better office equipment (Chair especially).<p>So I thought I would ask you&#x2F;HN, see what recommendations or even just hear what you are using as your go-to chair and maybe even table? Hopefully this may help others as well.<p>I currently have the &quot;MARKUS&quot; from Ikea, but I found it to be very uncomfortable for my neck sadly.<p>I hope you guys and gals can help with some recommendations for a new chair, I know nothing of chairs or which brands to even consider or stay away from.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
computerjunkie
This[0] was an enlightening article when it comes to selecting a chair for
everyday use.

Whats more important is that you need to go to your general practitioner and
get checked up on what is really bothering your back rather than making
assumptions.

Secondly go to a experienced physiotherapist,(only if your general
practitioner has said you should go to one)she/he will figure out what is
wrong with your back.

Lastly, make health your number one priority, if your body is not 100% you
won't be able to be as productive as you want to be. Simply perform exercise
and eat nutritious food, it should help.

[0] [http://blog.codinghorror.com/investing-in-a-quality-
programm...](http://blog.codinghorror.com/investing-in-a-quality-programming-
chair/)

~~~
MrEliasen
Appreciate the info, will give the article a read. I guess you are right,
better see my doctor, he did tell me once I should see a physiotherapist due
to my back. Maybe now is a better time than ever.

Thanks!

~~~
webmaven
That is an excellent article, but is now 6 years old. The market for ergonomic
work chairs doesn't change quickly, but it isn't glacial either.

Take a look (and more importantly, try out) more recent offerings from
Humanscale, Herman-Miller, Steelcase, and the like as well as the ones in the
article.

------
danieltillett
I can’t help you with the chair other than to advise going out and sitting in
a few until you find one you like, but I can suggest getting a silicon wrist
rest [1]. I spend most of my time typing (only 8 to 10 hours) and I find they
really help me avoid neck and shoulder pain.

[1] [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fellowes-Crystals-Keyboard-Wrist-
Sup...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fellowes-Crystals-Keyboard-Wrist-
Support/dp/B00006B8IN)

~~~
MrEliasen
Thanks for the tip on the wrist rest.

I would love to try a lot of chairs, sadly there is limited places where I can
(and they do not really have a lot to try).

It's just so I have some brands to maybe look into further before going out to
try (if I can find them).

Thanks!

~~~
Broken_Hippo
I understand this completely - I'm in Norway. Sometimes the choice isn't
there.

I don't actaully have chair suggestions - I think the actual choice is
personal. I have a preference for more of a lounge chair for my computer desk
because a good one has back and neck support as well as the room to adjust and
sit comfortably, even if that means I'm in lotus position on my chair. Not
only that, but it seems more likely that you'll be able to test the chair
first. I suppose that many people would miss the wheels, but if you can find
one that swivels, the wheels don't seem to matter as much. You might be able
to install casters (didn't see those in stock at Ikea, but the hardware store
had plenty).

I do have suggestions that might help you until you find 'perfection'. Back in
the states, I remember seeing lumbar support cushions. Something like this
might just make your current chair bearable or at least buy time - and you can
use that general shape to help guide your next chair. It is possible you can
make one as well. You might try adjusting the height of your screen if your
neck is hurting (even if this wasn't an issue before).

Good luck on your chair search.

~~~
MrEliasen
Yes, it's not exactly easy finding a big place with a lot of chairs to try out
here, heh (Denmark), specially without a car.

Thanks for the tip, if I cannot find any chair reasonably quick I will try get
a cushion to at least help me while I search.

Appreciated!

------
2D
Heya,

I also have a niggling back but no problems since I went for standing desk:
[http://www.fastcompany.com/3028686/my-year-at-a-standing-
des...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3028686/my-year-at-a-standing-desk-and-why-
ill-never-go-back)

Maybe give it a go in between sitting for long periods. Positive side effect:
improved touch typing.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Good tip. I've been looking seriously as some standing desks. But is it
exhausting to stand for a full day? And what do you do footwear wise? Is
barefoot standing the way to go?

Thanks!

------
thisisdallas
I've always bought cheap generic office chairs but recently picked up an
Herman Miller Aeron. I am honestly surprised at how much of a difference it
makes. I use the Aeron at home and have a generic $150 office chair at work
and I am really hating it after getting the Aeron.

They are pretty expensive so you might check on Craigslist for a used version,
that's what I did.

Also, you might try a standing desk. I've heard/read great things and will be
getting one pretty soon.

------
atsaloli
Have you tried standing? Perhaps alternating standing and sitting (in addition
to an awesome chair) would help.

I switched to standing a few months ago, and it took me 6 weeks to build up
strength so I can get through a day without pain. I do find I have more energy
now toward the end of the day.

------
yen223
I bought an exercise ball. It really did help strengthen my core. The "best"
part was that, you know how people say you shouldn't be sitting down for too
long? The exercise ball was so uncomfortable that I was forced to talk a walk
every 45 minutes or so.

I don't know if people with back issues should take my advice though.

------
chewxy
I have an Ergohuman. YMMV, but when I tried a standing desk, I ended up with
backpain around my kidney area/lower lumbar region, so I went back to sitting.
So I finally put down some money for an Ergohuman and no complaints since then

~~~
MrEliasen
I had that happening as well, with the pain, so I switched between standing
and sitting.

I'll give the chair a look, thanks for the suggestion!

------
rubiquity
I recently got a Steelcase Think and love it. My previous chair was a Herman
miller Aeron and I find the Think to be better in just about every way. It was
also half the price of an Aeron.

